# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  ΛΑΣΤΙΧΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΨΥΓΕΙΟΥ PITSOS-ΑΛΛΑΓΗ

## gponiris

Καλησπερα παιδια!!  :Smile: 
Αποτι αποδεικνυεται αυτη η βδομαδα ειναι για μαστορεματα....  :Angry:  
Χαλασε το ψυγειο των γονιων μου και δεν παγωνε η συντηρηση.Μετα απο 3μερες αποψυξης και μετα απο καλο καθαρισμο μπηκε σε λειτουργια και ολα καλα.Το προβλημα ευρεθηκε και ηταν το λαστιχο της συντηρησης του ψυγειου που σε ενα σημειο 5εκατοστων ειχε κοπει και κρεμοταν(ελεος δηλαδη....).
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το ψυγειο ειναι PITSOS πολλων ετων και το λαστιχο του ειναι χωνευτο στην πορτα.Καμια βιδα.
Ειχα σκοπο να παρω ενα καινουριο λαστιχο(κατα παραγγελια γιατι ανταλλακτικο δεν υπαρχει λογω της παλαιοτητας και λογω του οτι επρεπε να δοθει ολη η πορτα για επεμβαση) και να το τοποθετησω μονος μου,αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενας οδηγος τοποθετησης για αυτη την περιπτωση.
Μηπως εχει κανενας τις γνωσεις να τις μοιραστει μαζι μου?Καθε βοηθεια σε καλο  :Blushing:

----------


## gponiris

Παλεψα μεσα απο youtube αλλα ταλαιπωρηθηκα χωρις να βρω κανενα αποτελεσμα για εγκατασταση αυτου του ειδους λαστιχου  :frown: 
Δεν ξερει κανενας τη διαδικασια βρε παιδια?  :Blushing:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μια που μένεις Αθήνα .. όλο και κάποιος θα υπάρχει που κόβει παραγγελίες για τέτοια λάστιχα .. ρώτα κατα αρχήν σε καταστήματα ανταλλακτικών για συσκευές να σου πουν που πιθανόν θα τους βρεις αυτούς . 
Θα πάρεις ένα δείγμα (προφίλ) του λάστιχου πόρτας και θα του το δείξεις (καθώς και το μοντέλο του ψυγείου σου) .. αυτός θα σου πει από δικές του εμπειρίες αν και τι μπορεί να γίνει.
υπάρχουν κατηγορίες λάστιχων . τα παλιότερα ήταν βιδωτά μαζί με το πλαίσιο (πλαστικό της πόρτας) ... μετά ήρθαν τα κουμπωτά ... και επίσης τα φιξαρισμένα (δηλαδή πλαίσιο πόρτας μεταλλικό + πλαστικό πλαίσιο + λάστιχο πόρτας + πολυουρεθάνη και όλα πρεσσάρονται φιξ )  όπου σου λένε για ολόκληρη πόρτα αλλαγή..το μοντέλο σου δεν το γνωρίζω από κοντά για να σου πω γνώμη .. αλλά για αρχή πάνε και βρες αυτόν που σου ανέφερα παραπάνω .
Υ.Γ προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι αν το υπόλοιπο λάστιχο είναι σε καλή κατάσταση εκτός τα 5 εκατοστά που αναφέρεις .. δεν είναι και κανένα μεγάλο και σοβαρό διάστημα εκτός και είναι στην γωνία του μεντεσέ ... αν είναι στις υπόλοιπες πλευρές προσπάθησε να το μπαλώσεις με σιλικόνη

Τα παρακάτω για εξάσκηση ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTy1m10qq9E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eGjCaHqMyA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpUV_s4Wgn0

και άλλα συναφή

----------

gponiris (18-06-13)

----------


## gponiris

> Μια που μένεις Αθήνα .. όλο και κάποιος θα υπάρχει που κόβει παραγγελίες για τέτοια λάστιχα .. ρώτα κατα αρχήν σε καταστήματα ανταλλακτικών για συσκευές να σου πουν που πιθανόν θα τους βρεις αυτούς . 
> Θα πάρεις ένα δείγμα (προφίλ) του λάστιχου πόρτας και θα του το δείξεις (καθώς και το μοντέλο του ψυγείου σου) .. αυτός θα σου πει από δικές του εμπειρίες αν και τι μπορεί να γίνει.
> υπάρχουν κατηγορίες λάστιχων . τα παλιότερα ήταν βιδωτά μαζί με το πλαίσιο (πλαστικό της πόρτας) ... μετά ήρθαν τα κουμπωτά ... και επίσης τα φιξαρισμένα (δηλαδή πλαίσιο πόρτας μεταλλικό + πλαστικό πλαίσιο + λάστιχο πόρτας + πολυουρεθάνη και όλα πρεσσάρονται φιξ )  όπου σου λένε για ολόκληρη πόρτα αλλαγή..το μοντέλο σου δεν το γνωρίζω από κοντά για να σου πω γνώμη .. αλλά για αρχή πάνε και βρες αυτόν που σου ανέφερα παραπάνω .
> *Υ.Γ προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι αν το υπόλοιπο λάστιχο είναι σε καλή κατάσταση εκτός τα 5 εκατοστά που αναφέρεις .. δεν είναι και κανένα μεγάλο και σοβαρό διάστημα εκτός και είναι στην γωνία του μεντεσέ ... αν είναι στις υπόλοιπες πλευρές προσπάθησε να το μπαλώσεις με σιλικόνη*


Πετρο εισαι πολυ σημαντικος  :Wink:  
Ειναι φιξαρισμενο το λαστιχο γιατι μετα απο τηλεφωνο σε ειδικο μου ειπε οτι παει για αλλαγη ολη η πορτα,κατι που δεν υπαρχει πλεον,εκτος και αν βαλω κατα παραγγελια λαστιχο το οποιο ετοιμαζεται εντος 24ωρων
.Φυσικα τον τεχνικο δεν τον γλιτωνω γιατι μου ειπε οτι ειναι λιγο δυσκολη η τοποθετηση σε αυτου του ειδους την πορτα αν δεν εχω γνωσεις.Επειδη ομως δεν υπαρχει μαρουλι και γενικα πιανει το χερι μου θα ηθελα να βρω τροπο να το βαλω ο ιδιος.
Τα λινκ που μου εδωσες τα εχω δει ηδη αλλα δεν ειναι για την περιπτωση μου.Μηπως ξερεις κανενα που να ανταποκρινεται στην αναγκη μου?
Αυτο με τη σιλικονη παντως δεν το εχω σκεφτει και πιστευω οτι ειναι καλη πατεντα.Απλα να κολησω με σιλικονη το κρεμομενο κομματι πανω στην επιφανεια?Πρεπει να προσεξω κατι?
Σε ευχαριστω κ παλι για την ιδεα!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

[QUOTE]Αυτο με τη σιλικονη παντως δεν το εχω σκεφτει και πιστευω οτι ειναι καλη πατεντα.Απλα να κολησω με σιλικονη το κρεμομενο κομματι πανω στην επιφανεια?Πρεπει να προσεξω κατι?

Δεν κολλιέται το κομμένο κομμάτι λόγω μικρής επιφάνειας (προφίλ) όπως το βλέπεις τώρα που είναι κομμένο.

Το πιθανότερο είναι να δεις μέσα στο προφίλ του κομμένου λάστιχου έναν μαγνήτη . δες αν αυτόν τον μαγνήτη μπορείς να τον βγάλεις με προσοχή (αν βγαίνει) ... Σημείωση ..εγώ παλιά λάστιχα ψυγείων που έβρισκα ευκαιριακά έπαιρνα τέτοιους διάφορων μεγεθών μαγνήτες και κρατούσα δείγματα για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
Για να το τραβήξεις μέχρι την απέναντι πλευρά του κομμένου λάστιχου και να μπει και εκεί μέσα . Αυτό θα βοηθήσει (ο μαγνήτης ) είναι σαν "νεύρο" για να σταθεροποιηθούν τα 2 κομμάτια λάστιχου ... οπότε κάτω από τον μαγνήτη και γύρω γύρω χλαπαδιάζεις φουλ σιλικόνη (και μέσα στους μαγνήτες εντός του λάστιχου)  και με βοήθεια 2 πλαινές βέργες (αργότερα αφού στεγνώσει μετά από λίγα λεπτά η σιλικόνη σε σημείο που να μην κολλάει στις βέργες ) τα πιέζεις και τα φέρνεις όπως θέλεις ... τα πλαϊνά τα αφήνεις και λίγο άγαρμπα δεν πειράζει ... το σημαντικό είναι το επάνω μέρος (που ακουμπάει στο πλαίσιο του ψυγείου) να το φέρεις στο ίδιο ύψος με το υπόλοιπο λάστιχο. αυτό το "στρώσιμο" αλφάδιασμα θα γίνει  βάζοντας και πάλι την πόρτα την θέση του (πάνω στο πλαίσιο του ψυγείου) και κλεισμένη η πόρτα για μια τουλάχιστον ημέρα.

----------

